

Lessons from Tracking My Productivity and Sleep - muneeb
https://medium.com/@muneeb/my-obsession-with-personal-analytics-3db6f4e0d690

======
ColinWright
This is a crisper and more tightly written version than one previously
submitted (and now deleted, because this is better).

There was one comment[0] on the previous submissions in which slvv[1] said:

    
    
        This kind of activity tracking and productivity management
        is so helpful for students at a variety of levels.  I wish
        these skills were clearly and intentionally taught either
        in high school or in early university! Even if everyone's
        goals and patterns are different, figuring out what works
        best is a HUGE asset. Your observations about your ability
        to estimate are especially interesting! 
    
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522634)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=slvv](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=slvv)

